# Teens/20s?  What is this chainring & crank off of?



## Luckykat32 (Jul 6, 2012)

Any ideas?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes, I'll take it!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 6, 2012)

...I'm standing by with my fingers over the keyboard...what other choice jems do you have?


----------



## bud poe (Jul 6, 2012)

Indian.....


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jul 6, 2012)

I thought it was, but I wanted to be sure...does it fall into the late teens catagory?


----------



## jkent (Jul 6, 2012)

Indian and yes teens


----------



## Rambler (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree, it looks like an Indian to me.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 6, 2012)

bud poe said:


> Indian.....




Yea Bud, I told him in a pm...didn't want to spread it around tho...


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 6, 2012)

Me like 'm wampum......


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jul 6, 2012)

PM me...I'd be willing to entertain a few fair offers.


----------



## bud poe (Jul 6, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Yea Bud, I told him in a pm...didn't want to spread it around tho...



Sorry to blow up your deal Bri, if it wasn't me it would've been someone else!
My vote: Sell it to bricycle!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jul 6, 2012)

Rambler said:


> I agree, it looks like an Indian to me.




That's just awesome


----------

